# Hey Hey !



## mimdan

Hello all :thumbup: just joined this site so thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Mimmy I'm a mum to 2 girls aged 5 and 7, been with my new partner for a little over a year and we are ttc. This is our first month of trying, yey ! Finished taking northistorone for abnormal bleeding and on the 16th I had a "period" which lasted between 4/5 days, no more bleeding and have been having unprotected sex since, now just waiting to see what happens. Not sure on when to start testing as I'm new to all this so any input would be gladly recieved :thumbup: 

Good luck to you all and stay positive !
Mimmy x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## lovehearts

Hi, welcome to bnb. I would test around 4 weeks from your last bleed. good luck x


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## mimdan

Hi all :) ok thanx for the advice, I did order some cheapie preg tests off ebay so I'll prob test before then lol I'll let you know how it goes :) x


:dust:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## mimdan

Thank you hun x


----------



## Halo02

Hi :)


----------



## mimdan

Hello Halo :thumbup: I see your ttc too, hows things going ? All well I hope :dust:


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Hello Halo :thumbup: I see your ttc too, hows things going ? All well I hope :dust:

Yeah I have been for the past 4 months. I'm currently 9days late for AF but with two bfn :( dr's appointment should clear things up tomorrow :) hope everything is good with you x


----------



## mimdan

Well I have read some people get there bfp a fair while after af was due so who knows, keep positive :) I hope it works out for you x


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Well I have read some people get there bfp a fair while after af was due so who knows, keep positive :) I hope it works out for you x

Thank you Hun hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## mimdan

Cheers :) x


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Cheers :) x

Let me know how it goes :) x


----------



## mimdan

Yea I will do :) I just posted somewhere else on here a little while ago saying that I think I may have ovulated about an hour ago as been having watery cm last few days which was heavier today and very painful short sharp bursts on right ovary, I thought I may have ovulated already this month but can never be too sure due to irregular cycles...we bd shortly after the pain lol so if it was ovulation tonight I guess I wont be testing as soon as I thought lol but I'll keep you updated either way. Let me know how you get on too, I'll keep fingers crossed for you x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## mimdan

Helloooo :)


----------



## mimdan

Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???

Thanx 

Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB! :dust:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## mimdan

Thanx ladies, hope all is well x


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi and good luck :)


----------



## mimdan

Thanx hun and good luck to you too :dust:


----------



## mimdan

Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx

That's a good thing that your OPK was positive :) I usually get ovulation pains it's like my body's way of telling me and the OH when to BD lol. I usually use OPK's for a few days just to make sure. Fx for you! X


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x

Couldn't get an appointment until Monday :/ but still no AF so that's now 11 days late! Going to get yet another test to take over the weekend to see if I can get a BFP before I see my doctor xx


----------



## StirrupQueen

mimdan said:


> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx

Hey Hun, the ovulation sticks will detect a lh surge, which usually happens before ovulation 12 - 36 hours ish, so it sounds as though this is the right time for you to BD. Happy BDing for the next few days, sounds like this could be your month! :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

Halo02 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx
> 
> That's a good thing that your OPK was positive :) I usually get ovulation pains it's like my body's way of telling me and the OH when to BD lol. I usually use OPK's for a few days just to make sure. Fx for you! XClick to expand...

Yea the o pains and positive test and being able to bd straight after is whats keeping me in the "you never know" frame of mind...but the fact its my first month ttc I'm not overly hopeful but we'll see x :)


----------



## mimdan

Halo02 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x
> 
> Couldn't get an appointment until Monday :/ but still no AF so that's now 11 days late! Going to get yet another test to take over the weekend to see if I can get a BFP before I see my doctor xxClick to expand...

Still no AF huh ? Well lets hope thats because your bfp is just around the corner, I really hope it is...I'll keep everything crossed for you, good luck for when you test x

:dust:


----------



## mimdan

Halo02 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x
> 
> Couldn't get an appointment until Monday :/ but still no AF so that's now 11 days late! Going to get yet another test to take over the weekend to see if I can get a BFP before I see my doctor xxClick to expand...

Still no AF huh ? Well lets hope thats because your bfp is just around the corner, I really hope it is...I'll keep everything crossed for you, good luck for when you test x

:dust:


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> Halo02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x
> 
> Couldn't get an appointment until Monday :/ but still no AF so that's now 11 days late! Going to get yet another test to take over the weekend to see if I can get a BFP before I see my doctor xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still no AF huh ? Well lets hope thats because your bfp is just around the corner, I really hope it is...I'll keep everything crossed for you, good luck for when you test x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Nope still 12 days and counting. Hopefully it is a :bfp:. Thankyou hun, Fx for you x

:dust:


----------



## mimdan

StirrupQueen said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hey Hun, the ovulation sticks will detect a lh surge, which usually happens before ovulation 12 - 36 hours ish, so it sounds as though this is the right time for you to BD. Happy BDing for the next few days, sounds like this could be your month! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I certainly hope so hun..thanx :) hows things with you ? X


----------



## mimdan

Halo02 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Halo, how did your doctors appointment go ? Hope your ok x
> 
> Couldn't get an appointment until Monday :/ but still no AF so that's now 11 days late! Going to get yet another test to take over the weekend to see if I can get a BFP before I see my doctor xxClick to expand...
> 
> Still no AF huh ? Well lets hope thats because your bfp is just around the corner, I really hope it is...I'll keep everything crossed for you, good luck for when you test x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope still 12 days and counting. Hopefully it is a :bfp:. Thankyou hun, Fx for you x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Halo02

mimdan said:


> StirrupQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hey Hun, the ovulation sticks will detect a lh surge, which usually happens before ovulation 12 - 36 hours ish, so it sounds as though this is the right time for you to BD. Happy BDing for the next few days, sounds like this could be your month! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly hope so hun..thanx :) hows things with you ? XClick to expand...

Uh good I guess a little stressed out but I'm fine how are you? X


----------



## mimdan

Yea not to bad thanx hun just chilling out at mo with my partner watching a film its ok but decided its time to read some more tww stories lol :p sorry to hear your a little stressed, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Halo02

Yeah me and the OH have had an argument this evening completely devastated tbh but hopefully things will sort themselves out :) xx


----------



## mimdan

Awww hun I'm sorry :( its not nice arguing with our other halfs is it but we all do it unfortunately, nothing to serious I hope x :hugs:


----------



## Halo02

Hopefully not i think we're both just stressed out I think he's going to stay at a friends house tonight so we'll have a night apart and sort it in the morning :)


----------



## mimdan

Yea time apart can do wanders, well hopefully a better day for you tomorrow and a nice big fat positive result ;) x


----------



## Halo02

Yeah definitely, he's a stubborn so and so anyways lol FX for you too x


----------



## SloppyJoe

mimdan said:


> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx

Hey welcome to BnB!!!~ :flower:

Yes, test OPK and BD everyday(or every other day as you normally would do) and keep checking your mucus and it helps to have a thing to write everything that happens down in it so you can look at it later. I had +OPK for two days and I also have pain and *tenderness* in there and on my ovaries for about 3 days before I O. I don't know what you'd class it as, but, just count 14 days from your first neg OPK as when to start testing. Hope this helps!! :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

SloppyJoe said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well just to update ive got my cheapie tests through today from ebay and ive done two pg tests which were neg and one ovulation test which had two lines :) so I guess I did ovulate last night :) although the ovary i got the pains in last night is still a little painful today ?? should I keep testing with the ovulation strips every day just to see if I still get the two lines ? As I'm not sure what to do now. Also would I class today as OD1 ???
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hey welcome to BnB!!!~ :flower:
> 
> Yes, test OPK and BD everyday(or every other day as you normally would do) and keep checking your mucus and it helps to have a thing to write everything that happens down in it so you can look at it later. I had +OPK for two days and I also have pain and *tenderness* in there and on my ovaries for about 3 days before I O. I don't know what you'd class it as, but, just count 14 days from your first neg OPK as when to start testing. Hope this helps!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea that does help, thank you :) if I dont get a BFP this time round I'm going to temp, chart and observe more next time round. I feel I've done all i can this for this month so it's a waiting game now :coffee: 

Thanx for your help and good luck x


----------

